# DIY 90cm aquarium cabinet ADA style



## amer d

Hello Everyone,

I recently bought 90cm tank and decided to DIY the cabinet for my new tank. I would like to share some pictures and the steps how I made it. Overall the project took me around two weeks to complete and I worked for around 2 hours per day for this project.

So here the tools I used for this project.

- 1 sheet of 18mm Plywood ( 4ft x 8ft )

- 1 sheet of thin plywood for back cover.

-  Jigsaw

- Cordless Screwdriver

- Wood filler

- 120 grit Sand paper

- 32mm & 16mm Wood screw

- 1 liter undercoat paint

- 1 litre high gloss wood paint

- Door hinges

- Brush and roller for paint work.


Final Product





1st step get a sheet of 18mm plywood (4ft x 8 ft)




This is how I plan to cut the plywood for each part. If you cut it properly according to the picture below, 1 sheet of plywood is sufficient to make 1 complete cabinet.




This is the measurement for each part.

Front - 900mm x 150mm
Bottom - 900mm x 432mm
Top - 900mm x 432mm
Door 1 - 590mm x 448mm
Door 2 - 590mm x 448mm
Side 1 - 432mm x 714mm
Side 2 - 432mm x 714mm
Central - 400mm x 714 mm

All the parts..









Since I dont have power tool to cut the plywood straight, I sent the plywood to local wood workshop to do the cutting work. All I need to do is  just give the measurement to them.




After all the part has been cut, I cut both side 1 and side 2 like the picture below using a jigsaw. If you dont have a jigsaw, u can ask the wood workshop to cut it for u or u can cut it manually by using handsaw.





Next, I cover all holes and uneven plywood surface with wood filler and let it dry for about 2 - 3 hours before sanding work.





Then I sand all the surfaces using 120 grit sand paper. I repeated the process to put the wood filler and sanding till I get the result that I wanted. After sanding, u can feel the surface become really smooth.





Then I screw both side panel to bottom part. Like in the picture below I put 3 screw for each side.





Then I install the top part. For the parts that are visible, I made a small hole for screw head before I put the screw.





Step how to make screw head hole. Dont make it too deep..



Then I install the central part.
[url=https://flic.kr/p/25uU5gQ]


After that, I put the back cover using thin plywood. U will notice that before u put the back cover, the cabinet is not stable if you try to move it left and right but after u put the back cover, it will become stable.
[url=https://flic.kr/p/HqSQWU]


I put some screws on each side left right up and bottom using 16mm screw
[url=https://flic.kr/p/24cGtGK]


This is how it looks after you put the back cover.
[url=https://flic.kr/p/FUxnbZ]


Then I install the front part. As usual, i made a hole for screw head before I put the screw.
[url=https://flic.kr/p/24tZXXG]


After installing all the parts, I cover all the space between each part and the screw holes using wood filler then I sand it.
[url=https://flic.kr/p/FUxqGg]


After sanding...
[url=https://flic.kr/p/24tZVXu]


Then I paint the cabinet with wood undercoat. I put two layers of undercoat and let it dry for 8hours. After paint the 1st layer, I sand it before paint new layer then sand it again after finish put the 2nd layer.
[url=https://flic.kr/p/HqSWJL]


Once dried, I paint the the cabinet using high gloss paint. For this one i use a paint brush. I put two layer of paint but I did not sand it since it already shining and smooth after I paint it
[url=https://flic.kr/p/25uUn47]


After paint work, I installed the door to the cabinet.
[url=https://flic.kr/p/24tZJZY]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/HqVGVs]


Then I put push opener at the door so that the door can be easily open. The door opener I get from IKEA.
[url=https://flic.kr/p/24cKFDp]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/24u3EFm]



Final product. Really satisfied with the final product although this is my first wood project.
[url=https://flic.kr/p/24tZ5bW]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/FUwrTB]


Feel free to comment and ask question. Thanks![/url][/url][/url][/url][/url][/url][/url][/url][/url][/url][/url][/url][/url][/url][/url]


----------



## Ryan Thang To

Hi
Oh wow. Nice job man. Great little project

Cheers


----------



## doylecolmdoyle

Looks good nice work!


----------



## Goose157

Wow that looks excellent!.......thanks for showing this.....


----------



## Sick1166

Thanks,I am going to build a stand for my new 60 
Looks great


----------



## TBRO

Very impressive result! Nice paint job looks really slick 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## notmysign

I am copying this build  

PS. this should be moved to finished builds


----------



## Andy Taylor

Thank you for the step by step guide. A great looking unit.


----------



## Costa

Very good, thanks for the step by step!


----------



## Jayefc1

I just want to say thank you for sharing this it gives us people that arnt carpenters who have never built any thing with wood the inspiration to at least try and with you sharing this built the know how too 
Thank you 
Jay


----------



## notmysign

So 2 week's later and I'm almost finished, I am waiting on hinges  tanks for all info!


----------



## notmysign

for the hole I'm going to 3Dprint grommets


----------



## Keith GH

amere d


amer d said:


> Step how to make screw head hole. Dont make it too deep..






This would be one of the best DIY I have seen for many years.  I think I am fully qualified in saying that reason being I am a retired Cabinet Maker I also taught Cabinet Making Apprentices and secondary students for a total of 46 years.

Here is a little tip when drilling a deep hole to the same depth its fool proof and perfect every time.   Drill a hole through a round piece of timber.   When drilling place the piece of wood over the drill and up to the chuck so the drill bit is exposed to the depth you require.  

That is something I learnt over 60 years ago (that is not a typo)  

Keith


----------



## Lofoaquascape

Hi @amer did you install any feet under the cabinet ?


----------



## Chris Tinker

purely fantastic. love the colour choice too.

do you have a cost factor?


----------



## Chris Tinker

Keith GH said:


> Here is a little tip when drilling a deep hole to the same depth its fool proof and perfect every time.   Drill a hole through a round piece of timber.   When drilling place the piece of wood over the drill and up to the chuck so the drill bit is exposed to the depth you require.
> 
> That is something I learnt over 60 years ago (that is not a typo)
> 
> Keith




i love these cheeky little tips. gold!


----------



## Keith GH

Chris 
When I was in the trade all the Cabinet Makers had several of these.  I have probably forgotten more than I can remember these days.

Keith


----------



## k3ch0ng

Wow, this has inspired me to try building my own cabinet to hold a 120x53cm tank.

Heres my design. 

Just wondering if the 35mm screws are adequate enough to hold it in place?


----------



## notmysign

k3ch0ng said:


> Just wondering if the 35mm screws are adequate enough to hold it in place?



I think I used 45mm


----------



## k3ch0ng

Almost there... Just wondering, I only have 4 feet things on each corner, do I need another 2 in the middle?


----------



## notmysign

k3ch0ng said:


> Almost there... Just wondering, I only have 4 feet things on each corner, do I need another 2 in the middle?


nice!
I put feet in the middle on mine, i think its advisable to do so.
i used these feets: https://www.ikea.com/se/sv/p/eket-fot-justerbar-metall-70340044/


----------



## notmysign

I don't have any pictures of my feet.
I installed some diy led lights inside as well


----------



## k3ch0ng

notmysign said:


> nice!
> I put feet in the middle on mine, i think its advisable to do so.
> i used these feets: https://www.ikea.com/se/sv/p/eket-fot-justerbar-metall-70340044/



Yeah I'm using the same feet


----------



## christiand

Hello all, i started with my first ever wood project, building one of these ADA 90p inspired cabinets with 18mm plywood. I got a lot of info and inspiration from this thread, and based my build of this, so thank you for that!

My problem is that my plywood is bending/warping/cuppin. I hoped that it would fall in place when assembled/added weight of the aquarium on top, but it doesn't seem so.

What would you do? I've read that you can moisten the boards to straighten it out. Would you disassemble the cabinet and moisten it, or do it assembled? Also the doors are warped as well. Is there anyway to fix this permanently?

Do you have any other ideas as of what could be done to fix the problem? I've added a picture with explained arrows in which directions it cups. Thank you


----------



## lazybones51

christiand said:


> Hello all, i started with my first ever wood project, building one of these ADA 90p inspired cabinets with 18mm plywood. I got a lot of info and inspiration from this thread, and based my build of this, so thank you for that!
> 
> My problem is that my plywood is bending/warping/cuppin. I hoped that it would fall in place when assembled/added weight of the aquarium on top, but it doesn't seem so.
> 
> What would you do? I've read that you can moisten the boards to straighten it out. Would you disassemble the cabinet and moisten it, or do it assembled? Also the doors are warped as well. Is there anyway to fix this permanently?
> 
> Do you have any other ideas as of what could be done to fix the problem? I've added a picture with explained arrows in which directions it cups. Thank you


You could fit 6 adjustable feet, allowing you to level the bottom panel out which should correct the warping. I would also fit a back panel asap, as that stand is currently it doesn't have any lateral strength.


----------



## christiand

lazybones51 said:


> You could fit 6 adjustable feet, allowing you to level the bottom panel out which should correct the warping. I would also fit a back panel asap, as that stand is currently it doesn't have any lateral strength.


Thank you for a quick answer! I should have mentioned that i plan on adding a back panel, i just temporarily put the aquarium on to try and force the plywood flat. Didn't work. My carpenter friend said that with the aquarium filled, the weight would level it out, but that sounds dangerous with risks of the aquarium breaking.

Sorry i'm not sure i understand your solution, why would feet make all the plywood boards more flat?


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy

lazybones51 said:


> I would also fit a back panel asap, as that stand is currently it doesn't have any lateral strength.



Yes!!! Quick! It’s scaring me!


----------



## Deano3

The back and front top pannels are what give the stand its strength and hold ot all rigid. Hope u sorted it  

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dreadlockdog

Also taken inspiration and joined the tank building gang!

Mine is L600 W400 H650mm

I've taken advantage of the work lappy as I'm working from home and designed it in catia.

Haven't decided whether to build it in moisture resistant MDF or marine ply. There's a small shelf but also thought it could be a triangular version in the corner.

I found some decent load rated feet and a highly rated cutting service locally as our DIY stores don't have one.

Sorry for the pics as the phone always does this when snapping the LCD screen


----------



## Mirage

So I'm just painting my stand and the top has developed a slight bow on half of the top.  It's bowing downwards.  Not much maybe the width of a couple playing cards.  What is my best option to fix it?  I could start over, it's not perfect to could be a good lesson.  Or put a 2x2 under the top to force it flat?  Or slap a second piece of 18mm ply on top and glue it to the existing one.  I was going to use a foam mat as well, not srue if that would be ok to compensate for the slight bowing.  Also one of the sides is bowed in 2-3 mm, will that cause a problem over time?  It's been over 30 deg C and really humid so I think it warped it before I could get paint on it.

Any thoughts we be appreciated.


----------



## si walker

BACK PANEL!!!!!!!!!!!!!

phew.


----------



## Something Fishy

Hi there

Call me silly but you seem to have allowed 10mm for the door and front piece over the other sides - is that right? 150mm + 590mm = 740mm? The sides of 714mm high plus the top and bottom 36mm that’s 750mm right?

I get the fact your need more room - but that seems a little spacious vs your pics that look much tighter 

Sorry if I’m wrong somewhere there. 

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bushaaayyy

Just planning my own cabinet stand build and found the information here very useful, thanks for posting in such detail!


----------



## amer d

its been a years since I post this.. glad to see people making their own cabinet based on the steps I have shared here.. just want to share a picture of my aquascape with the cabinet


----------



## jns

That is a great aquascape!  

Thanks for the stand build as well, super helpful.


----------



## swyftfeet

Keith GH said:


> amere d
> 
> 
> 
> This would be one of the best DIY I have seen for many years.  I think I am fully qualified in saying that reason being I am a retired Cabinet Maker I also taught Cabinet Making Apprentices and secondary students for a total of 46 years.
> 
> Here is a little tip when drilling a deep hole to the same depth its fool proof and perfect every time.   Drill a hole through a round piece of timber.   When drilling place the piece of wood over the drill and up to the chuck so the drill bit is exposed to the depth you require.
> 
> That is something I learnt over 60 years ago (that is not a typo)
> 
> Keith



Your method also prevents tear out.   when ever I drill into wood that will be presentation side out I always put a piece of scrap over it.  Unless I have an expensive and sharp forstner bit in a drill press.

A counter sink set like below also prevents splitting the ply wood and you can set the collar depth such that it never goes too deep.   When you screw into the through the panel into the other plywood on end, without a pilot hole you will often de-laminate it if it isn't very high quality wood.  Theres often voids in the inner laminations, in which case you'll have a blow out.  Screwing into the end of the plywood is a pretty weak joinery.  But its not something you would know inherently.

Amazon product

For better fastening  you could use a Kreg pocket joinery kit.  it works really well with plywood  since the screws come in at an angle through multiple laminations  and then all your joinery is hidden and you dont have to turn yourself into an auto-body shop =)

The OP did a very nice job with limited tools.  Im not at all trying to throw shade,  just if anyone else does it there are better ways of ensureing the final product has more rigidity.  If I were OP I would probably add throw some additional bracing by glueing some 1/4 round on all the inner angles unless they are already painted which it looks like there is.


----------



## shafique2511

Hi can you or anybody calculate for 60cm tank..


----------



## Framed Nature

Appreciate such a thorough walkthrough! Got to try this myself. 

For those who also want to just use a simple plank (solid wood), you can grab some "industrial" table legs that rate up to 300-350lbs (approx 135-150kgs) online for 30 USD. Been holding my 20G without any flex for over a year!


----------

